# gidgee skinks



## Kylerules999 (May 15, 2010)

How much would a young gidgee skink cost and if anyone could give me any enclosure ideas and any pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jordo (May 15, 2010)

They're not overly common and price can vary between $140 to $200 when they are for sale. My enclosure set up is just newspaper, water bowl and a few hides, they love a hot basking spot. 
To answer your other post there are 3 subspecies of gidgee skinks (badia, zellingi and stokesii), as far as I know only the zellingi subspecies is kept in captivity. And according to wilson and swans field guide badia are the largest subspecies.


----------



## SuburbanMe (May 19, 2010)

A friend of mine in Florida has Stokesii, striolata and depressa. So they are being kept in captivity - just not sure about here in Oz.

RichardsC has a few different egernia - I think Stokesii are one of them - I could be wrong.


----------



## jordo (May 19, 2010)

SuburbanMe said:


> A friend of mine in Florida has Stokesii, striolata and depressa. So they are being kept in captivity - just not sure about here in Oz.
> 
> RichardsC has a few different egernia - I think Stokesii are one of them - I could be wrong.


 
They're in captivity in Oz.
Here's a pic of one of the babies mine produced this season


----------



## AUSHERP (May 19, 2010)

ive seen the badia in private collection, in sydney most gidgees are 200-250


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 19, 2010)

there such a handsome creature,i think i would like to keep some eventually after seeing animals like yours


----------



## jordo (May 19, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> ive seen the badia in private collection, in sydney most gidgees are 200-250


Yeah $200 is pretty standard but I haven't been able to sell the babies at that price this year.


----------



## Renagade (May 19, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> there such a handsome creature,i think i would like to keep some eventually after seeing animals like yours



they always reminded me of a butch gay woman...lol to each there own i guess


----------



## AUSHERP (May 19, 2010)

yeah the market is dropping, not many buyers this year.... 
@kyle rules just set em up like cunninghams, they like it rocky with nice crevices to crawl in, and hot...


----------



## Kylerules999 (May 19, 2010)

Can they be handled


----------



## jordo (May 19, 2010)

Yeah I can't even sell all blotchies this year, usually they go pretty fast....
Yes they can be handled.
:lol: Renagade - I kind of know what you mean haha.


----------

